# The Running Wild comic



## VGmaster9 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sure quite some of you has heard of the artist known as Jesonite, who is one of my top furry artists. He puts lot of effort into his characters and makes them appealing in every way. He made this webcomic called *Running Wild!* which used his characters. Here are the pages of his webcomic.

Cover

Page 1

Page 2

Page 3

Page 4

Page 5

Right after page 5, Jesonite had to cancel the webcomic so he could set his priorities straight, and is now working on making the comic as a physical hardcover publication. I really hope his plan on doing this works because I really want to see how this continues. What worries me though is, that once it does get published, how accessible it will be. He's probably not even sure if it will be able to be ordered online and said it would be most likely sold at his local conventions. I also worry that it could probably only be sold in Mexico and only in Spanish.

Had the webcomic kept running, I'd guarantee that it would've been alot more successful than other furry comics like Concession. We don't see many furry comics which such great looking characters very often, which really shame. I can only pray that this gets a widespread release so all of his fans can finally read *RW!* again.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2011)

So basically you're just here to foam about a popular artists failed webcomic?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 10, 2011)

A failed webcomic that had far more potential than almost any other in existence, not to mention a failure that probably could've been avoided. It's just not fair...


----------



## Icky (Mar 10, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> A failed webcomic that had far more potential than almost any other in existence, not to mention a failure that probably could've been avoided. It's just not fair...


 
What? It didn't fail, he chose not to publish them online anymore. 

I wasn't impressed, I've seen far better furry webcomics.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, I was just saying that as a response to Smelge. I know Jeso had his reasons and I can't be mad at him for that. He's a cool guy and a great artist, so I look forward to see how he does with his comic. Quite frankly, I haven't seen many good furry comics quite often, though the one from Chalosan is pretty good. I'm kinda tired with all the "sex & humor" types of comics.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Yeah, I was just saying that as a response to Smelge. I know Jeso had his reasons and I can't be mad at him for that. He's a cool guy and a great artist, so I look forward to see how he does with his comic. Quite frankly, I haven't seen many good furry comics quite often, though the one from Chalosan is pretty good. I'm kinda tired with all the "sex & humor" types of comics.


 
Pfft. Chalosan. That would be Las "terrible characters disguised with massive tits" Lindas? Which is actually pretty bad. Most of the characters are unlikeable, including the ones you are meant to feel sorry for, and the one character who actually worked to get where she is has been portrayed as an evil person for no good reason. Personally, I'd say LL falls in to that sex and humour category you talk about. It gets by on it's tits. That is it. And the semi-porn comics on the side.

Jesonite fucked up big style.

If he's going to go around and announce his brand new comic, he should make sure he can actually manage to do it. Instead you get a 5-page abortion and that's it. The sceptic in me thinks this whole debacle is deliberate. "Hey, here's my fantastic new comic, come see, OMG it's great, here's some story to whet your appetite. Whoops, I can't continue it, no time to do it. Except now I do have time, but now you have to buy it to read it. Sorry!"


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh, and another thing.

If you're going to write a comic in a language, get it proof-read by someone fluent in it. Avoid pigeon English.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 10, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Pfft. Chalosan. That would be Las "terrible characters disguised with massive tits" Lindas? Which is actually pretty bad. Most of the characters are unlikeable, including the ones you are meant to feel sorry for, and the one character who actually worked to get where she is has been portrayed as an evil person for no good reason. Personally, I'd say LL falls in to that sex and humour category you talk about. It gets by on it's tits. That is it. And the semi-porn comics on the side.
> 
> Jesonite fucked up big style.
> 
> If he's going to go around and announce his brand new comic, he should make sure he can actually manage to do it. Instead you get a 5-page abortion and that's it. The sceptic in me thinks this whole debacle is deliberate. "Hey, here's my fantastic new comic, come see, OMG it's great, here's some story to whet your appetite. Whoops, I can't continue it, no time to do it. Except now I do have time, but now you have to buy it to read it. Sorry!"


 
Meh, pretty much. Chalo can make some pretty decent art, though he's far from my favorite artist.

And about Jeso, you're pretty much accurate with that. He hyped the comic up by drawing his characters and slapping in the title in with them to promote it, only to have it killed off before you even know it. As for buying it, not only would you have to, but you'd probably only have to go to his conventions to get one, and those who don't have that option would be shit out of luck. What's worse, like I said, he'll probably just sell it at his local conventions and have it only in Spanish.

This is one webcomic that shouldn't have been cancelled, and unless Jeso REALLY knows what he's doing to get it publicized with a mass distribution, its cancellation may be the final nail in the coffin for all his viewers. That's what happens when you don't pick a good time to start making your comic. What a shame, because it had such colorful characters and look alot more interesting than the ones from Las Lindas, and it would've dominated LL by miles. Who knows whether all this was planned or not, but the bottom line is that this was not supposed to happen and I don't like it at all.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd also like to mention that instead of just cancelling the comic, Jeso could've just put the comic to on hold until he could finish straightening out the problems he had from last year. I do know that a physical publication is what he really wants, but it was perfectly fine as a webcomic, and was completely accessible to people around the world. Now it's the exact opposite and unless you'll be less likely to even read it. Seriously, why would he just make us pay for something that we could've easily seen for free? Why would he just simply restrict his readers to only those who have the money? The biggest question of all is will he even succeed at this if he couldn't even manage with his webcomic properly?

Don't get me wrong, Jeso is a great guy and a great artist, but he really needs to get his act together if he's going to be able to have what it takes to run a successful comic. I can also understand that reasons due to personal issues led to the cancellation, but I find it hardly justifiable to just permanently cut something short over something temporary. If I was a highly talented artist with my own comics and something in my life happened, I'd just put my comic to a halt until all loose ends are tied up, because I'd also care about my loyal fans and readers because I want to give them what they desire, and would be passionate about it.

If a physical publication is what he really wants, then so be it, but let's just hope that he does this successfully. I just personally feel that RW would've done just fine as a Katbox webcomic.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Mar 11, 2011)

Is this NSFW?
I REFUSE TO READ UNTIL I KNOW!


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Is this NSFW?
> I REFUSE TO READ UNTIL I KNOW!


 
No it isn`t...


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 19, 2011)

Basically, all I'm saying is that Jeso's a great artist and character designer, and if he decides to move on with making a publication then that's fine, I just don't agree with his decision, that's all.


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn, I thought this was going to be about that funny animal racing game for the PSone.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Running_Wild_(video_game)


----------



## mbwolverine (May 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> So basically you're just here to foam about a popular artists failed webcomic?


 
You make me smile.


----------

